# ..non ci facciamo compagnia



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2006)

*Biagio Antonacci* > *Convivendo (2004)* > *Non Ci Facciamo Compagnia*

Come ami tu...Non si ama mai 
Non lasci niente al caso tu... 
Sorridi poi ti butti giu’ 
E' strano come ami tu 
Lo fai di piu’ di piu’ di me 
E me lo sento addosso... 
E io a rincorrerti...A dirti che … 
Ti amo come mi ami tu 
Ma tu di piu’ ...ma tu di piu’ 
io qui in ombra e senza cielo 
Come un fiore in un cortile 
Ma tu di piu’ ...Ma tu di piu’ 
Sempre piu’ forte e solo tu 
Non ci facciamo compagnia 

Noi non ci facciamo compagnia 
Bruci vita e fai volare il tempo 
io ti vengo dietro ma in affanno 
Stanco di doverti e di spiegarti 
Che un amore vero sa’ tacere!!! 
Noi non abbiam piu’ la stessa ora... 
Tu dormi e io passeggio in un cortile 

Come ami tu...non si ama mai 
Solo una volta in una vita 
Te ne convinci sempre piu’ 
Vorrei spiegarti invece che 
Vorrei da te serenita’...La parola amore 
No... Non basta piu’ ...non e’ piu’ qui 
E' quindi un vivere a meta’ 
Ma tu di piu’ ...Ma tu di piu’ 
Sempre piu’ forte e solo tu 
Non ci facciamo compagnia 

Noi non ci facciamo compagnia 
Bruci vita e fai volare il tempo 
io ti vengo dietro ma in affanno 
Stanco di doverti e di spiegarti 
Che un amore vero sa’ tacere!!! 
Noi non abbiam piu’ la stessa ora... 


*Questa canzone mi ha colpito molto e cerco ancora di capirla. Fa parte del primo album dell'autore che lui ha dichiarato autobiografico e scritto dopo la separazione dalla moglie. Tra l'altro credo avvenuta con molto rispetto visto che continua ad avere ottimi rapporti con il suocero.*
*Come la interpretate?*
*Un uomo lascia una donna per una diversa concezione d'amore ...lei chiede troppo e lui vuole un rapporto sereno.*
*Pensate possa essere vero*?


----------



## Old fay (2 Dicembre 2006)

Mi fa venire in mente l'abitudine all'amore, che è poi la regola del matrimonio. E' che poi se non basta più accontentarsi di amare così e si vuole di più,  ci si perde, ci si allontana, perchè forse uno dei due non si arrende all'abitudine dell'amore. Non lo so, le interpretazioni possono essere molte, io la vedo così. Ma che casino l'amore!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2006)

*già*

..ma nella canzone è LUI che si allontana perché vorrebbe abitudine..
L'ho ascoltata tante volte proprio perché mi sembrava una posizione spiazzante..
Ci si immagina sempre che si tradisca per trovare emozioni travolgenti ..invece si può anche cercare o trovare qualcosa di più calmo ..meno esigente...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2006)

*L'amore conta*

Io trovo bellissima questa di Ligabue... molto "onesta".  

	
	
		
		
	


	





_Io e te ne abbiam vista qualcuna - vissuta qualcuna 
ed abbiamo capito per bene - il termine insieme 
mentre il sole alle spalle pian piano ca giù 
e quel sole vorresti non essere tu 

e così hai ripreso a fumare - a darti da fare 
è andata come doveva - come poteva 
quante briciole restano dietro di noi 
o brindiamo alla nostra o brindiamo a chi vuoi 

l'amore conta 
l'amore conta 
conosci un altro modo 
per fregar la morte? 
nessuno dice mai se prima o poi 
e forse qualche dio non ha finito con noi 
l'amore conta 

*io e te ci siam tolti le voglie 
ognuno i suoi sbagli 
è un peccato per quelle promesse 
oneste ma grosse 
ci si sceglie per farselo un pò in compagnia 
questo viaggio in cui non si ripassa dal via 
*
l'amore conta - l'amore conta 
e conta gli anni a chi non è mai stato pronto 
nessuno dice mai che sia facile 
e forse qualche dio non ha finito con te 

grazie per il tempo pieno 
grazie per la te più vera 
grazie per i denti stretti 
i difetti 
per le botte d'allegria 
per la nostra fantasia 

l'amore conta 
l'amore conta 
conosci un altro modo per fregar la morte? 
nessuno dice mai se prima o se poi 
e forse qualche dio non ha finito con noi 

l'amore conta 
l'amore conta 
per quanto tiri sai 
che la coperta è corta 
nessuno dice mai che sia facile 
e forse qualche dio non ha finito con te 
l'amore conta_


----------



## MariLea (2 Dicembre 2006)

Belle tutte e due le canzoni, preferisco comunque Ligabue.
Trottolino mi piace la tua definizione "onesta", si evitano tanti dolori superflui senza raccontarla e senza raccontarcela.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Dicembre 2006)

Persa. quella di Biagio la trovo irritante e presuntuosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





_E strano come ami tu..._ma come si permette? dicesse che non l'ama piu' e basta.
_io come fiore in un cortile_..ma peffavore.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_Che un amore vero sa’ tacere.._le palle, è il contrario semmai.


_Vorrei da te serenita’..._è certo...e lei che non da serenità naturalmente.NON la loro relazione .

Quella di Ligabue è molto onesta ed efficace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2006)

*..è strana*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa. quella di Biagio la trovo irritante e presuntuosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi ha molto incuriosita proprio perché esprime una posizione assurda ..la lascia perché lei ama ed è esigente e richiede molto amore....
...ci ho riflettuto molto ..e a volte succede che troppo amore faccia sentire prigionieri sia psicologicamente sia fisicamente perché richiede una presenza continua..

Quella di Ligabue è bella e onesta se ...la canto io ..ma se la canta lui ..lo mando ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ehm incoerenza?!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ha molto incuriosita proprio perché esprime una posizione assurda ..la lascia perché lei ama ed è esigente e richiede molto amore....
> ...ci ho riflettuto molto ..e a volte succede che troppo amore faccia sentire prigionieri sia psicologicamente sia fisicamente perché richiede una presenza continua..
> 
> Quella di Ligabue è bella e onesta se ...la canto io ..ma se la canta lui ..lo mando ...
> ...


No persa, legittima difesa


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella di Ligabue è bella e onesta se ...la canto io ..ma se la canta lui ..lo mando ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se la canti tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e cosa pensi ti possa appartenere o raffigurare di quella canzone?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> Se la canti tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Io e te ne abbiam vista qualcuna - vissuta qualcuna _
_ed abbiamo capito per bene - il termine insieme _
_*mentre il sole alle spalle pian piano va giù *_
_*e quel sole vorresti non essere tu* _

_e così hai ripreso a fumare - a darti da fare _
_è andata come doveva - come poteva _
_quante briciole restano dietro di noi _
_o brindiamo alla nostra o brindiamo a chi vuoi _

_*l'amore conta *_
_*l'amore conta *_
_*conosci un altro modo *_
_*per fregar la morte? *_
_*nessuno dice mai se prima o poi *_
_*e forse qualche dio non ha finito con noi* _
_l'amore conta _

_io e te ci siam tolti le voglie _
_ognuno i suoi sbagli _
_è un peccato per quelle promesse _
_oneste ma grosse _
_ci si sceglie per farselo un pò in compagnia _
_questo viaggio in cui non si ripassa dal via _

_l'amore conta - l'amore conta _
_e conta gli anni a chi non è mai stato pronto _
_nessuno dice mai che sia facile _
_e forse qualche dio non ha finito con te _

_grazie per il tempo pieno _
_grazie per la te più vera _
_grazie per i denti stretti _
_i difetti _
_per le botte d'allegria _
_per la nostra fantasia _

_l'amore conta _
_l'amore conta _
_conosci un altro modo per fregar la morte? _
_nessuno dice mai se prima o se poi _
_e forse qualche dio non ha finito con noi _

_l'amore conta _
_l'amore conta _
_per quanto tiri sai _
_che la coperta è corta _
_nessuno dice mai che sia facile _
_e forse qualche dio non ha finito con te _
_l'amore conta_
__________________
*Principalmente "il fregar la morte"..*
*Comunque mi sembra che non sia una canzone per mariti/mogli o comunque compagni di vita ..ma per ex*




*...che si ritrovano*


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*qualcuno doveva pur farlo.....*

*Jingle Bells! Jingle Bells! 
Jingle all the way! 
Oh, what fun it is to ride 
In a one-horse open sleigh! 
*




*
Dashing through the snow 
In a one-horse open sleigh, 
o'er the fields we go, 
Laughing all the way; 
Bells on bob-tail ring, 
Making spirits bright; 
What fun it is to ride and sing, 
A sleighing song tonight! 
*





*Jingle Bells! Jingle Bells! 
Jingle all the way! 
Oh, what fun it is to ride 
In a one-horse open sleigh! *


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2006)

*...........e si continua*

Questa è una filastrocca per i vostri bambini, anche per voi non guasta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Filastrocca di capodanno* 
Filastrocca di capodanno:
fammi gli auguri per tutto l'anno:
voglio un gennaio col sole d'aprile,
un luglio fresco, un marzo gentile;
voglio un giorno senza sera,
voglio un mare senza bufera;
voglio un pane sempre fresco,
sul cipresso il fiore del pesco;
che siano amici il gatto e il cane,
che diano latte le fontane.
Se voglio troppo, non darmi niente,
dammi una faccia allegra solamente.

Gianni Rodari


----------



## La Lupa (13 Dicembre 2006)

Uh Bruja!!!!!
Cosa hai tirato fuori!!!!!!
La filastrocca di Capodanno!!!!

Mamma mia, mi sono venuti i brividi; quanto tempo che non la leggevo!
Mi sono commossa.


----------



## Old monica (13 Dicembre 2006)

*X Bruja*

Bella la tua filastrocca. La rileggero più volte.


----------



## Old divinafollia (23 Dicembre 2006)

*DUE CANZONI SPLENDIDE*

A mio avviso due canzoni bellissime. Biagio è una persona dolcissima, ma se legato troppo tende a fuggire a ricercare le sue radici che hanno sede  nel volo, nel non dover per forza dare spiegazioni a qualcuno. Al tempo stesso è onesto perchè lo esprime e non vuole far soffrire una donna che esige da lui cose che, pur amandola, non può darle. 
Il Liga è sempre un grande nei suoi pensieri e nella sua schiettezza, credo che lui abbia momenti d'amore e non storie d'amore.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Dicembre 2006)

Bentornata divina!


----------

